# Service drop for Residental 200amp



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Someone is going to ask if you are an electrician. This site is for people in the trade.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The power company has their own guidelines and they don't follow the NEC. They know what works for them.

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

